

AWS Management Console Now Supports the Relational Database Service - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/05/aws-management-console-now-supports-the-relational-database-service.html

======
aditya
Is anyone here using RDS in production? Are you seeing good performance?

~~~
josephruscio
We're using it in production in service we just launched. "Performance" is a
relative term. We measured performance in:

1\. Minimal amount of time to setup (minutes) 2\. Minimal amount of time to
maintain (none) 3\. Minimal amount of time to make redundant (none, see Multi-
AZ support just announced)

By the time the segment of our data we're keeping in RDS exceeds the capacity
of the largest instance size AWS offers ... it'll be a very good problem to
have.

~~~
aditya
But did you benchmark it against MySQL running on a bare metal box? That's the
"performance" benchmark I was interested in...

